# Lacrosse WS2357 - Erro "Data....



## daniel1981 (9 Mar 2013 às 22:51)

Boa noite.

Tenho uma Lacrosse WS2357, que desde que arredei o móvel onde está a consola e o PC, deixou de transmitir dados. Tenho a informação que consegue abrir a porta, mas depois dá "data error comunications....", pensei que podia ter quebrado o cabo que liga a consola ao adaptador e troquei-o, mas o erro persiste. liguei o adaptador ao telemóvel e comunicou, ou seja dos cabos não será. Pesquisei e vi que as horas da consola deviam estar próximas das do PC, coloquei próximas, iguais e muito diferente. Resultado, nenhum... Alguma sugestão??


----------

